# Natural flea treatment



## phoebe_schwartz (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi.

I'm new here 

I have a 4 year old Chihuahua. Recently I found out that she has fleas.

My dog eats only natural food (and unfortunately more expensive) and I'm trying to avoid any kind of chemicals.

The problem is the fleas. How do I get rid of them without using these super expensive spot on solutions?

I read here that there's an option to use salt, but I was wondering if salt is not dangerous for dogs. I mean - what if they lick it, or swallow it?
Do u have any better solution to get rid of fleas naturally?

Thanks much!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I would get a flea comb,works well


----------



## Zatara (Feb 16, 2014)

Look up 'Diatomaceous Earth'. I haven't used it personally, but I know it can be used to treat fleas.


----------



## asaf_lotz (Mar 2, 2014)

Use Diatomaceous Earth - How To Use Diatomaceous Earth to Kill Fleas | Best Flea Medicine For Dogs.

That's a pretty decent, natural solution.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Does anyone have an organic solutions that actually gets rid of the fleas, not just annoy them?


----------

